# Paroles du titre Umbrella de Rihanna & Jay-Z



## kroy-wen (28 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

Je voulais avoir votre avis sur les paroles de cette chanson interpretée par Rihanna et cet excellent rappeur Jay-Z. Voici un extrait des paroles au début du titre :

_"We fly higher than weather
And G5&#8217;s are better, You know me,
an anticipation, for precipitation . . ."_

(Nous volons plus vite que le temps, Et les G5 sont mieux, Tu me connais, Une anticipation, Pour la précipitation . . .) pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas l'anglais.

Si cet extrait m'interpelle, c'est à cause de "G5", pensez-vous que Jay-Z fasse références aux Macs ?

Je sais, je me pose souvent des questions connes comme ca !!

Donnez-moi votre avis si vous êtes des connaisseurs.

Jonathan.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2008)

tu aimes la Horde? parcequ'elle va pas tarder je pense.


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2008)

Pour ma part, quand un "morceau" commence comme ça :

"Ahuh Ahuh (Yea Rihanna)
Ahuh Ahuh (Good girl gone bad)
Ahuh Ahuh (Take three... Action)
Ahuh Ahuh"

J'évite de chercher du sens dans le reste des "paroles"...


----------



## jugnin (28 Février 2008)

Et vous pensez que le titre de cette "chanson" fait référence à _Umbrella Corporation_, comme dans Resident Evil ? Genre la firmen en fait, elle existe. Les auteurs nous mettent en garde contre un sordide virus, un truc horrible, qui transformerait des PowerMac G5 en zombies mangeurs de puces Intel à Racoon City.


----------



## r0m1 (28 Février 2008)

C'est peut être une référence au Canon PowerShot G5... 


Ah ben non c'est vrai on est sur le forum mac , pas canon ici  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Et vous pensez que le titre de cette "chanson" fait référence à _Umbrella Corporation_, comme dans Resident Evil ? Genre la firmen en fait, elle existe. Les auteurs nous mettent en garde contre un sordide virus, un truc horrible, qui transformerait des PowerMac G5 en zombies mangeurs de puces Intel à Racoon City.


 
Tu veux dire, un horrible machin mutant qui transformerait toutes les filles en clones de Rihanna qui fait "Ahu Ahu" ?

Mon Doc ! (le frère de Résident, celui dont l'avatar peut être décrit par "L'ombre est là" vous voyez ? Moi je dis, ça va mal pour nous, ça va très mal !!!)


----------



## JPTK (28 Février 2008)

kroy-wen a dit:


> Si cet extrait m'interpelle, c'est à cause de "G5", pensez-vous que Jay-Z fasse références aux Macs ?


----------



## etudiant69 (28 Février 2008)

Je m'en fout j'ai un MacPro. :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2008)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Je m'en fout j'ai un MacPro. :sleep:




t'es une femme?!!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2008)

N'empêche, heureusement qu'ils ont arrété avec les PPC, sinon encore quelques années et la plus petite réunion du G8 nous aurait valu un fil "Tu crois que c'est en hommage à Steve Jobs ?"


----------



## jugnin (28 Février 2008)

Ouais, et les G-Squad se seraient reformés. Brigades spéciales pro-mac.




​


----------



## r0m1 (28 Février 2008)

...du BigMac® ?

 :mouais:







------------------->[X]


----------



## jugnin (28 Février 2008)

r0m1 a dit:


> ...du BigMac® ?
> 
> :mouais:
> 
> ...



Le BigMac, c'est pas pareil, c'est une insulte. C'est comme le Mac Fleuri, référence à une sépulture un jour de toussaint. Nan, c'est sûr, sous le déguisement de Ronald, c'est Bill Gates qui se cache.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Février 2008)

Je ne sais pas si ça peu faire avancer le sujet et si ça a un rapport mais il y a (avait ?) aussi cette chanson que j'avais appris en colo... :

_"G quelque chose de pointu qui me rentre dans le Q qui m'empêche de marcher..."_

 :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (28 Février 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si ça peu faire avancer le sujet et si ça a un rapport mais il y a (avait ?) aussi cette chanson que j'avais appris en colo... :
> 
> _"G quelque chose de pointu qui me rentre dans le Q qui m'empêche de marcher..."_
> 
> :rateau:



tu penses au G5 ? :mouais:


----------



## FataMorgana (28 Février 2008)

kroy-wen a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je voulais avoir votre avis sur les paroles de cette chanson interpretée par Rihanna et cet excellent rappeur Jay-Z. Voici un extrait des paroles au début du titre :
> 
> ...



Mais c'est pas con du tout comme question.... 
Je m'étais aussi posé la question pour Eminem et D12... Et ensuite j'ai enfin compris: Eminem vient de Dordogne!!!!! et ses potes aussi.... 
Et tu crois que les sommets du G8 c'est pour les futur processeurs motorola ultra-secrets??? 
A+


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> N'empêche, heureusement qu'ils ont arrété avec les PPC, sinon encore quelques années et la plus petite réunion du G8 nous aurait valu un fil "Tu crois que c'est en hommage à Steve Jobs ?"





FataMorgana a dit:


> Et tu crois que les sommets du G8 c'est pour les futur processeurs motorola ultra-secrets???
> A+



Hé, dis donc ? Tu chercherais pas à me piquer mes vannes poucrates, toi ?


----------



## FataMorgana (28 Février 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Hé, dis donc ? Tu chercherais pas à me piquer mes vannes poucrates, toi ?



Oups désolé... J'avais mal fait la biblio... C'est que tu vois j'ai tellement adoré le post de début que je me suis précipité sur la réponse... 
Parce que je pense vraiment qu'il y a un complot international (si ce n'est universel) fomenté au moment du G8 pour cacher que Eminem, qui est en fait le président de Motorola, vient de Dordogne... 
hmmmm...
A+


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2008)

tu oublies le virus mutant et les clones de Rihanna qui avancent comme dans le clip de _Thriller_ en rauquant "Ahu Ahu"

Ça fait peur...


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Février 2008)

'tain mais arrêtez avec Téléphone, sont tous morts qu'on vous dis :mouais:  
Et puis le [FONT=arial,helvetica]G5 (Silicium Organique) c'est un traitement pour certaines maladies rares. 
[/FONT]


----------



## FataMorgana (28 Février 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> tu oublies le virus mutant et les clones de Rihanna qui avancent comme dans le clip de _Thriller_ en rauquant "Ahu Ahu"
> 
> Ça fait peur...



Mais la machination est bien plus terrible, je crois que les comploteurs avaient même prévu ce post avec la chanson des Pixies "Where is my mind"....
Sûr....


----------



## FataMorgana (28 Février 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> 'tain mais arrêtez avec Téléphone, sont tous morts qu'on vous dis :mouais:
> Et puis le [FONT=arial,helvetica]G5 (Silicium Organique) c'est un traitement pour certaines maladies rares.
> [/FONT]



Bah alors ça tient avec la theorie des monstres rampant G5 non? ? ? 
Ohlolo....
OUi je pense qu'il faut avoir peur.....


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2008)

Mais c'est pas possible !!!!  

C'est quand même beau quand le succès, la gloire et la notoriété fondent sur un forum comme la faim sur le tiers monde ou la vérole sur le bas-clergé ! 

C'est beau 

On dirait du veau.

Non ?


----------



## tirhum (28 Février 2008)

Du mou de veau... :style:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2008)

Ouais - OK.
Je prend la gloire qui fond, alors.


----------



## macaronique (28 Février 2008)

Selon wikipédéa :



> G5 also refers to the 5th floor of a dormitory, Gladden House, that sits on the the northwest end of the Williams College campus in Williamstown, MA. The fifth floor of the dormitory is "pants optional".



 Ça doit être ça.  

Je ne sais pas comment traduire "pants optional" puisque je viens de la Repuplique de Nopantsistan où on ne parle pas français, mais je dirais « pantalons facultatifs » ou quelque chose comme ça. It's much better!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Février 2008)

*Déjà à la base l'erreur *
c'est d'écouter Rihanna

Alors pour ce qui est d'interpréter les paroles...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Février 2008)

kroy-wen a dit:


> Si cet extrait m'interpelle, c'est à cause de "G5", pensez-vous que Jay-Z fasse références aux Macs ?


 





salut, 
G5 doigts, et vous...


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Février 2008)

5-3=2. :modo:

2 :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Février 2008)

Ahu
Ahu.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Février 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ahu
> Ahu.



ça me rappelle quelqu'un en effet...


----------



## r0m1 (29 Février 2008)

Bon, et l'auteur de ce fil, il en pense quoi lui ? Hein, parce que c'est pas tout ça de poser des questions existentielles...


----------



## tirhum (29 Février 2008)

r0m1 a dit:


> Bon, et l'auteur de ce fil, il en pense quoi lui ? Hein, parce que c'est pas tout ça de poser des questions existentielles...


Comme d'hab...
Face aux réponses de ce style de sujet...
"_Courage, fuyons_" !...


----------



## johnlocke2342 (20 Février 2009)

Je sais que ce sujet date plus d'un an et que je vais encore me ridiculiser sur ce forum, mais j'ai récemment lu que la belle Rihanna avait composé la maquette de l'instru d'Umbrella sur un logiciel nommé... GarageBand! Eh oui, de plus en plus de "musiciens" utilisent ce logiciel pour leur taf, et sont donc sur Mac. Jay-Z, lui par contre je pense qu'il est sur PC, vu qu'il me sembe l'avoir aperçu dans la pub "I'm a PC" de Microsoft.


----------



## jugnin (20 Février 2009)

yahou.

Nan, sans déconner.


----------



## Bassman (20 Février 2009)

l'acutalité R'n'B (sic) est passionnante, n'est il pas ?


----------



## tirhum (20 Février 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> l'acutalité R'n'B (sic) est passionnante, n'est il pas ?


Uniquement s'il y a des danseuses...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Février 2009)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Je sais que ce sujet date plus d'un an et que je vais encore me ridiculiser sur ce forum...



Oui, je te le confirme, ridiculiser, c'est le bon verbe...


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Février 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Oui, je te le confirme, ridiculiser, c'est le bon verbe...



Mais non, il nous informe. Qui plus est, des informations de premier plan et d'une importance vitale 

Je comprends maintenant pourquoi Hegel disait : "chez l'homme moderne, la lecture de certains fils de MacGé a remplacé la prière du matin"


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Février 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Uniquement s'il y a des danseuses...



Voici donc la source de tes modèles de femmes musculeuses


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Février 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Oui, je te le confirme, ridiculiser, c'est le bon verbe...


c'est clair que Rihanna et Jay-Z, c'est de la culture de très haut niveau... ça nous dépasse !   :rateau:

(je parie qu'elle ne sais même pas lire une note sur une partoche... :mouais: )


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2009)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> la belle Rihanna avait composé la maquette de l'instru d'Umbrella sur un logiciel nommé... GarageBand!


 
Ouais.
C'est une vraie mac-addict.

d'ailleurs, elle a un pseudo sur MacG.
Faut deviner qui c'est.


----------



## johnlocke2342 (20 Février 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Mais non, il nous informe. Qui plus est, des informations de premier plan et d'une importance vitale
> 
> Je comprends maintenant pourquoi Hegel disait : "chez l'homme moderne, la lecture de certains fils de MacGé a remplacé la prière du matin"



Eh ben, faut pas être dépressif pour poster dans le bar MacGé! Je crois que si c'était le cas, je me serais tiré une balle depuis longtemps (je me demande d'ailleurs si certains membres ne l'ont pas fait, d'ailleurs)

Je ne comprends pas d'où vient ce besoin de toujours critiquer/ridiculiser les posteurs de sujets ne vous intéressant pas. Si ca ne vous intéresse pas, ne postez pas!
Ah, et ce n'était pas dans un magazine de RnB que j'ai lu ça (lecture que je n'ai pas eu depuis l'âge de 12 ans, d'ailleurs), mais dans une revue consacrée au Mac. D'ailleurs, je trouve ça plutôt intéressant qu'un logiciel censé être grand public permette à des musiciens pro de faire leur taf, quelque soit le public auquel leur musique est destinée. D'ailleurs, je pense que vous n'aimez pas non plus (je ne sais même pas ce qu'aiment les "piliers du bar", d'ailleurs), mais Yael Naïm aussi aurait composé son album sur Garage Band.

Sur ce, je vous laisse critiquer mon post, je ne pense pas revenir de sitôt dans cette section du forum (et oui, je m'attends à des réactions de membres abrutis qui vont lancer des réflexions super intellectuelles du genre "bon débarras"!).


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2009)

Bah tu vois, moi je l'aime bien Rihanna - j'ai même certains de ses morceaux dans mon iTuines et j'ai même payé pour ça.
Umbrella, entre autres.

Pareil pour Yaël Naïm.

Par contre, qu'elles utilisent le même ordinateur que moi pour composer leurs titres, la marque de leur jus d'orange ou leur couleur préférée, je m'en cogne.
Voilà.

Puis t'es marrant aussi, tu dis un truc dont, je pense, au moins 99% des gens qui passent par ici n'ont rien à battre, tu dit t'attendre à ce qu'on te moque pour ça et au premier post vaguement rigolard, tu nous joues les divas ?

Ah j'oubliais, t'es parti, tu ne liras pas ce post...

Allez, "ahu ahu" !


----------



## jugnin (20 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais.
> C'est une vraie mac-addict.
> 
> d'ailleurs, elle a un pseudo sur MacG.
> Faut deviner qui c'est.



Elle traîne parfois au minibar.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2009)

De toutes façon, toute cette tendance musicale est mac-addict.
Ils font tous du iPop.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Février 2009)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> j'ai récemment lu que la belle Rihanna avait composé la maquette de l'instru d'Umbrella sur un logiciel nommé... GarageBand!


Merci pour l'info, j'étais persuadé que c'était GarageBand qui composait tout seul ces trucs grâce a un script Automator.

:rateau:


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Puis t'es marrant aussi, tu dis un truc dont, je pense, au moins 99% des gens qui passent par ici n'ont rien à battre, tu dit t'attendre à ce qu'on te moque pour ça et au premier *post vaguement rigolard*, tu nous joues les divas ?
> 
> Ah j'oubliais, t'es parti, tu ne liras pas ce post...
> 
> Allez, "ahu ahu" !



Ah, mais je m'inscris en faux contre une telle assertion 

Hegel fait très souvent preuve d'une fine ironie


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2009)

Ca, des fois, pour gueuler, Rihanna, Hegel !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2009)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Eh ben, faut pas être dépressif pour poster dans le bar MacGé! Je crois que si c'était le cas, je me serais tiré une balle depuis longtemps* (je me demande d'ailleurs si certains membres ne l'ont pas fait, d'ailleurs)*


Je ne me le demande pas, personnellement je l'espère très fortement, par contre


johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas d'où vient ce besoin de toujours critiquer/ridiculiser les posteurs de sujets ne vous intéressant pas. Si ca ne vous intéresse pas, ne postez pas!


Evidemment c'est beaucoup plus facile de dire ça que d'essayer de dire quelque chose d'intéressant.
Je vais essayer tiens

_PROUT !!!!!

Quoi ? Ça vous intéresse pas que je dise PROUT !!!!! ? C'est de votre faute. Tas de cons !_
Ah ouais.  cool  C'est facile en fait 


johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Ah, et ce n'était pas dans un magazine de RnB que j'ai lu ça (lecture que je n'ai pas eu depuis l'âge de 12 ans, d'ailleurs), mais dans une revue consacrée au Mac. *D'ailleurs, je trouve ça plutôt intéressant qu'un logiciel censé être grand public permette à des musiciens pro de faire leur taf,* quelque soit le public auquel leur musique est destinée. D'ailleurs, je pense que vous n'aimez pas non plus (je ne sais même pas ce qu'aiment les "piliers du bar", d'ailleurs), mais Yael Naïm aussi aurait composé son album sur Garage Band.


Mauvaise analyse. Les "musiciens" qui se disent pro et qui composent avec des logiciels grand public produisent des étrons de la qualité qu'on est en droit d'attendre. D'abord peut-on appeler _ça_ des musiciens ? 


johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Sur ce, je vous laisse critiquer mon post, *je ne pense pas revenir de sitôt dans cette section du forum ** (et oui, je m'attends à des réactions de *membres abrutis *** qui vont lancer des réflexions super intellectuelles du genre "bon débarras"!).


* Bon débarras :love:
** Puisque tu m'insultes, tu ne m'en voudras pas que j'en fasse de même ? Tâcheron égocentrique


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2009)

Et merci d'attendre un peu avant d'emmerder Benjamin avec ta demande de suppression de ton compte, il en a déjà 13 à faire depuis lundi, rien que grâce à moi 

Désolé, mais l'épuration ethnique, ça prend du temps.

&#8230;


Tu as le ticket n°483.


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Février 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Mauvaise analyse. Les "musiciens" qui se disent pro et qui composent avec des logiciels grand public produisent des étrons de la qualité qu'on est en droit d'attendre. D'abord&#8230; peut-on appeler _ça_ des musiciens ?



faut surement pas avoir fait le conservatoir pour se servir de GarageBand :love: c'est certain  personnellement, j'appelle cela des interprètes la plupart du temps parce que musicalement, ils ne sont nulle part :sleep: (puis mis à part suivre le mouvement du moment, ils ne connaissent pas grand chose)


----------



## krystof (20 Février 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> c'est clair que Rihanna et Jay-Z, c'est de la culture de très haut niveau... ça nous dépasse !   :rateau:
> 
> (je parie qu'elle ne sais même pas lire une note sur une partoche... :mouais: )



La daube, c'est toujours le goût des autres... Et puis la culture... Comment dit-on déjà ? Moins on en a....

Quant au fait de savoir, ou pas, lire les notes, ça n'a jamais empêché, entre autres, BB King, Clapton, Bireli Lagrene... etc... de faire de la musique. Ça s'appelle le feeling...

Après, on aime ou pas. Chacun voit midi à sa porte.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2009)

Ah ouais&#8230; évidemment. Si on compare Rihanna et Jay-Z à Clapton, BB king ou Lagrene&#8230; effectivement, je n'ai plus qu'à m'excuser 

De toutes façons, je m'en branle, moi j'étais juste venu me faire un switcher&#8230;


----------



## jpmiss (20 Février 2009)

krystof a dit:


> La daube, c'est toujours le goût des autres... Et puis la culture... Comment dit-on déjà ? Moins on en a....
> 
> Quant au fait de savoir, ou pas, lire les notes, ça n'a jamais empêché, entre autres, BB King, Clapton, Bireli Lagrene... etc... de faire de la musique. Ça s'appelle le feeling...
> 
> Après, on aime ou pas. Chacun voit midi à sa porte.



C'est exactement pourquoi je préfère cent fois un Iggy qui joue de la guitare avec sa bite à n'importe quel tâcheron qui joue du Mac avec ses pieds.


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Février 2009)

krystof a dit:


> Quant au fait de savoir, ou pas, lire les notes, ça n'a jamais empêché, entre autres, BB King, Clapton, Bireli Lagrene... etc... de faire de la musique. Ça s'appelle le feeling...


non bien sûr, je me suis ptèt mal exprimée, mais elle se dit chanteuse et à part brailler et montrer son c** dans ses clips pour faire sa promo/vendre ses disques, c'est la seule approche "plus ou moins" artistique que je lui trouve... et ce n'est pas des plus créatifs, ça ressemble tellement à tout ce qui se fait déjà... (c'est ce que j'appelle "exploiter un filon")


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est exactement pourquoi je préfère cent fois un Iggy qui joue de la guitare avec sa bite à n'importe quel tâcheron qui joue du Mac avec ses pieds.


 
Ouais, mais pour chanter avec sa bite, Rihanna elle galère.
la pauvre.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais, mais pour chanter avec sa bite, Rihanna elle galère.
> la pauvre.



Bon allez d'accord, je me dévoue pour faire le micro.


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Février 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> (c'est ce que j'appelle "exploiter un filon")



Ou exploiter un fion.


----------



## krystof (20 Février 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est exactement pourquoi je préfère cent fois un Iggy qui joue de la guitare avec sa bite à n'importe quel tâcheron qui joue du Mac avec ses pieds.



Héhé... dans mes bras fils du désert


----------



## krystof (20 Février 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> à part brailler et montrer son c** dans ses clips pour faire sa promo/vendre ses disques, c'est la seule approche "plus ou moins" artistique que je lui trouve...



Un peu comme Iggy Pop, non


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Février 2009)

je ne pense pas que ce soit vraiment comparable au niveau de la démarche artistique mais bon...


----------



## meskh (20 Février 2009)

Comme dit plus haut, elle n'a que le périte de l'interpretation, et encore peut-on être sûrs que ce soit sa voix ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2009)

Nan, mais arretez de lui tailler un costard à cette pauvre Rihanna, sans dec' !
Un petit truc en dentelle, avec de la soie, à la limite, mais un costard c'est une faute de goût manifeste.
Bande de rustres.


----------



## jugnin (20 Février 2009)

Ah ouais, elle a tourné avec costard gavras ? Donc il monte ses films sur iMovie, si je comprends bien.

ça fait du bien de voir des artistes utiliser des Mac. Je vais passer un bon week-end, du coup. 

Indice n°2 : Elle traine sur le Minibar pour y raconter des vannes pourries.


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Février 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Indice n°2 : Elle traine sur le Minibar pour y raconter des vannes pourries.



Là, j'hésite entre PonkHead et jugnin...


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Février 2009)

dans le doute, on peut toujours ouvrir un sondage  :rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Février 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> dans le doute, on peut toujours ouvrir un sondage  :rateau:



Bonne idée ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2009)

Préférez-vous voir :

1/ PonkHead en costard
2/ Rihanna en nuisette
3/ Jugnin nu

Votez.
Maintenant.


----------



## stephaaanie (20 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Préférez-vous voir :
> 
> 1/ PonkHead en costard
> 2/ Rihanna en nuisette
> ...



Ponkhead nu sous sa nuisette, posant pour l'éminent photopgraphe jugnin.
Mon rêve.




EDIT : et jugnin, j'te vois v'nir avec tes gros indices tous pourris. Je fais jamais "Ahu, Ahu!"


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Février 2009)

ça partait très fort... et personne n'a démérité !!!

c'est navrant...

continuons...


----------



## CouleurSud (20 Février 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> continu*ons*...



Bof, non

Enfin, à moins que tu y tiennes


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Février 2009)

Hé bien..........

Je m'en tape la queue sur le poulailler...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Février 2009)

Et merde, j'arrive trop tard.


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Février 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Bof, non
> 
> Enfin, à moins que tu y tiennes



Et encore...


----------



## anntraxh (20 Février 2009)

c'est nul à chier


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Février 2009)

Qu'on arrache les couilles de tout le monde... faut faire un exemple !!!

*Il faut qu'il y ait des couilles qui tombent !!! merde !!!*


----------



## shovon (22 Février 2009)

transformerait toutes les filles en clones de Rihanna qui fait "Ahu Ahu" ?

Mon Doc ! (le frère de Résident, celui dont l'avatar peut être décrit par "L'ombre est là" vous voyez ? Moi je dis, ça va mal pour nous, ça va très mal


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tu veux dire, un horrible machin mutant qui transformerait toutes les filles en clones de Rihanna qui fait "Ahu Ahu" ?
> 
> Mon Doc ! (le frère de Résident, celui dont l'avatar peut être décrit par "L'ombre est là" vous voyez ? Moi je dis, ça va mal pour nous, ça va très mal !!!)





shovon a dit:


> transformerait toutes les filles en clones de Rihanna qui fait "Ahu Ahu" ?
> 
> Mon Doc ! (le frère de Résident, celui dont l'avatar peut être décrit par "L'ombre est là" vous voyez ? Moi je dis, ça va mal pour nous, ça va très mal



Me disait bien que ça me rappelait quelque chose ton post...
C'est toi qui lui écrit ses paroles à Rihanna ?


PS : quitte à me piquer mes posts (ce que je comprend tant ils sont drôles) faudrait que tu t'entraînes à les citer en entier, là il manque le début et on ne comprend rien.


----------



## CouleurSud (22 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Me disait bien que ça me rappelait quelque chose ton post...
> C'est toi qui lui écrit ses paroles à Rihanna ?



Dans les début des années 1920, Freud avait découvert un trait essentiel du psychisme, la contrainte de répétition. Seulement, cette contrainte concerne des évènements qu'on a soi-même vécu. Là, par contre...

Je me sens moins seul (voir : "Les chansons qu'on aime et que c'est la honte")


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Février 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Dans les début des années 1920, Freud avait découvert un trait essentiel du psychisme, la contrainte de répétition. Seulement, cette contrainte concerne des évènements qu'on a soi-même vécu. Là, par contre...
> 
> Je me sens moins seul (voir : "Les chansons qu'on aime et que c'est la honte")



Ta gueule !


----------



## CouleurSud (22 Février 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Ta gueule !



Non

_Le message que vous avez inséré est trop petit. Veuillez développer celui-ci pour faire 5 caractères minimum.
_
Non plus


----------



## macdani (22 Février 2009)

Vous êtes vache quand même, vous ne pensez pas qu'elle en a déjà pris dernièrement plein la gueule?!:rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Février 2009)

Tout est bon pour faire de l'argent... Je me demande ce qui me dégoute le plus des coups qu'elle a pris, du fait qu'elle monnaye ces photos ou de l'envie qu'ont quelques abrutis de les acheter. Le summum sera la mort en direct live de l'anglaise qui a participé à une émission de télé-réalité.


----------



## macdani (23 Février 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tout est bon pour faire de l'argent... Je me demande ce qui me dégoute le plus des coups qu'elle a pris, du fait qu'elle monnaye ces photos ou de l'envie qu'ont quelques abrutis de les acheter. Le summum sera la mort en direct live de l'anglaise qui a participé à une émission de télé-réalité.





Je pense qu'il y a une grande confusion dans tes propos...:mouais:
Rihanna ce n'est pas Loana et encore moins cette pauvre Jade(l'anglaise dont tu parles)
Il s'agit bien de photos volés...
Ca reste néanmoins au delà d'une star, une femme battue!!!


----------



## jugnin (23 Février 2009)

macdani a dit:


> Ca reste néanmoins au delà d'une star, une femme battue!!!



Et au delà d'une femme battue, un être vivant ! 
_
Monde de merde ! _


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Février 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Et au delà d'une femme battue, un être vivant !
> _
> Monde de merde ! _



Voilà qui est parfaitement résumé.


----------



## l'écrieur (1 Mars 2009)

Comme quoi, y'avait pas de quoi en faire un blob.


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2009)

Ça dépend  Blob


----------

